# Very nice Black Lab Female pup!



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a very nice female black lab pup that is ready now, please pm or email me. I have the one! She is bird crazy, loving the retrieve, very lovable, well bred great pedigree pup, that will make an awesome family, hunting, or hunt test dog. PM or email for more info.

Travis 
[email protected]


----------

